# Pregnant goat, discharging when sneezing/coughing



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

ok first stats - im a newbie to goats/kidding

almost 2yr old Nubian
2nd freshening
unknown due date
bought on March 2nd
discharge about 10 days ago
udder starting to develop

so this evening as im chillin in thr pasture watching my girls graze and my Nubian, Frappaccino, made one of her chuffing/sneezing/coughing while grazing noises and i swear i saw "stuff" come flying out from her back end! lol

i watched her more closely and every time she sneezed or coughed stuff flew! e
im sure its all normal mucus plug discharge but thought i would consult those more knowlegeable than me! 

thanks!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

That sounds "normal" to me. I mean, when I was pregnant...well, let's not go there. ;-) 

Is her cough making her uncomfortable? You could try giving her some VetRx. Or even rub a little Vicks Vaporub on her nose. If her cough is rattly or wet keep an eye on her. They can develop pneumonia super fast... But if she seems to be feeling ok other than a bit of snorting and blowing (out both ends...) then the Vetrx or Vick's should be enough.


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Thank you for your reply

Her cough isn't really a cough, more of a chuff. And she only does it when she is mowing through the pasture grass. Even then it's rare. She does sneeze a lot though. 

My other goat is a cougher. She coughs a lot. Its a dry cough and the vet said its probably allergies as its not a wet cough and all tests are normal. No pneumonia or anything like that. 

I think Frappaccino is getting a bit of a bigger bag. The betting pool as to when she will kid is getting full! LOL I say 4/7 as its my birthday. My husband thinks Easter day 4/5. 
Her birthday is 3/24 but she doesn't look close enough for that one. She'll probably wait til May at this rate!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Have you tested them for lungworms?


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

hmmm I don't think so. I'm not exactly sure what tests the vet ran. I'll have to ask him next time he is out.

They had a full bio-security screen done from WADDL. And they were wormed monthly before getting pregnant.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I just know lungworms make them cough...a dry, persistent cough was what one of my doelings had when I got her.


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

well thats good to know! she has always been a cougher. she sounds like a dog when they are pulling on the leash. I wonder if the wormer I was giving covered lungworms? I'll have to look into it!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I would for sure look into it...IMO, constant coughing is not normal and I tend to shy away from the allergy theory. I do know a lot of dust will make them sneeze/cough but all the time? I tend to err on the side of lungworms vs the allergy idea.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

My doe that kidded 3 weeks ago coughed today and discharge came out. I didn't read everything but I think the discharge part is normal. They have it throughout pregnancy and it was probably already coming out she just pushed it out faster with the cough


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Yeah, she had clear discharge today. lots of pawing but udder isn't any more full. waiting... waiting.... waiting..... lol


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

as far as the possible lungworms go I think I will treat my coughing goat for them. The wormer they were getting was morantel tartrate. which after reading doesn't cover lungworms as well as fenbendazole. 
fenbendazole is safe to give pregnant does right? or is that something else?


----------

